# H: Skaven, VC W: Beastmen or Paypal.



## savagestructure (Feb 9, 2011)

I have the following Skaven up for trade for upainted/unbuilt/primed beastmen or paypal:

Army Book
150 IoB rats, either bare plastic or primed fur brown
2 IoB Weapons Teams, bare
I IoB Warlord, painted very well
primed IoB warlock Engineer
Converted BSB, bare
4 IoB rat ogres with master moulder

All =£100, free post

Vampire Counts:
5 converted black knights, painted well
22 old school metal GG, painted well
2 vampires, one bare, one painted well
2 wraiths + 1 banshee, banshee painted well, wraiths bare
Converted spirit hosts, painted well

All = £30, free post


I'm based in the UK and would rather only trade within the UK but will trade/sell to Europe/US should the right deal come along. PM me for individual prices.

Will get pictures on request!


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Any chance of some pics of the VC units please may be interested need to see how far my money can stretch this month.


----------



## savagestructure (Feb 9, 2011)

Vampire Counts sold!


----------



## savagestructure (Feb 9, 2011)

VC back up after a sale broke down, now reduced to only £30! Moving house in a couple weeks so trying to get my unwanted stuff off.


----------

